
Need security audit of our mobile app - tskittles
Do you recommend anyone or any service? We want to do a security audit before we release the mobile app in stores. Our tech stack is React Native and Firebase.
======
pushkar2911
I have worked with following consulting companies NCC Group, Security
Innovation, and Coalfire in the past. All of them are pretty good.

